# Stocking a 2.5 galllon i found



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I was in my garage looking for a fishing net when i came apon my old hermit crab tank. It holds 2.5 gallons and i'm putting it on my dresser. The easy options are bettas, shrimp, snails, or a ADF. I was wondering what other fish or cool ideas you can come up with. Everything on this tank is open on this tank includeing decor, fish, invert.s, maybe even a filter be creative and help me think up a tank!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

http://fishforums.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=1572


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I don't think you have much else for options... maybe some guppies, (2-3) or as you mentioned bettas, etc. I do however think you could get away with a Dwarf puffer if you are an experienced aquarist... they should get snails as part of their diet, and live plants should be available for cover.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i'm am pretty experienced are dwarf puffers hard to find?


----------



## RamuneFizz (Mar 15, 2005)

I wouldn't say they are hard to find. I saw them this oast weekend at my local PetSmart. Or maybe it was Uncle Bills. Either way, I wouldn't think so.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

any other ideas i saw apost were theoldsalt gave some good fish for a small tank but i can't find the post


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i've decided on dwarf puffers now i need decor, lighting, heater, and filter any ideas???


----------

